
Show HN: Garden.io – Kubernetes testing environments on demand - wints
https://garden.io
======
solomonope
How is it different from flux?

~~~
eysi
Hey, Garden co-founder here! Flux is a GitOps tool that focusses on the
deployment of your services through the use of operators (usually to deploy to
staging/production environments). Garden instead focuses on the cloud native
testing process and spinning up production-like preview environments. We
actually have a number of users that are using Garden to automate their
development / PR review and Flux to deploy to staging/production. I think they
complement each other quite well.

